# Random Betta Painting



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

Super bored at midnight, what do I do? Paint a random Betta. Still working on a background and touching it up,/up but here is my here the doodle . (Sorry sky sky about word typos,/ my phone is going crazy right now)


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

hmm not bad..... for sale?


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

FABULOUS~~!
-Pewds is evrywhere 0-0-


----------



## CasGer (May 10, 2014)

Very cute, love the way you drew the fins!


----------

